# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Pysäkkien välinen etäisyys

## cseres

Ehkä sohaisen muurahaispesään, mutta onko Tampereella tietyissä paikoissa pysäkkejä turhankin lähekkäin? Esimerkiksi Sammonkadulla pysäkkikolmikko 4500 Sampola, 4502 Kaalamonaukio ja 4504 Sammonkatu 26 tai Teiskontiellä 5038 Perhetukikeskus ja 5040 Hoitokoti. Vastaavia esimerkkejä on varmasti paljon muuallakin.

Sopiva pysäkkietäisyys tietysti riippuu keneltä kysytään: iäkkäältä ihmiseltä, jonka lähipysäkkiä oltaisiin lopettamassa vai nuorelta tervejalkaiselta, joka asuu linjan päässä.

----------


## CF65

> Ehkä sohaisen muurahaispesään, mutta onko Tampereella tietyissä paikoissa pysäkkejä turhankin lähekkäin?


Toinen samantapainen esimerkki voisi olla linja 13 kaupungista Hervannan valtaväylälle tullessa. 

Pysäkit Hermian suuntaan:
- 3736	Tieteenkatu 8
- 3730	Vaajakatu
- 3732	Poliisikoulu
- 3734	TTY

Ja Hermiasta takaisin tullessa:
- 3735	TTY
- 3733	Poliisikoulu
- 3731	Vaajakatu
- 3737	Tieteenkatu 7

Jokaisessa välissä on Valtaväylällä nykyään vielä liikennevalotkin, ja pysäkkien välit hyvin lyhyet. Vaajakatu-Tieteenkatu 7/8 väli on tuskin sataa metriä.

----------


## JudgeT

> Toinen samantapainen esimerkki voisi olla linja 13 kaupungista Hervannan valtaväylälle tullessa.


Sama "pysäkkitauti" alkaa itse asiassa jo Hermian päätteeltä:
- 3633	Hermia
- 3701	Hermiankatu (ns. "Modulight" -pysäkki, lähellä ei käytännössä mitään muuta; varsin tuore pysäkki)
- 3715	Hermiankatu 7 (TTY-Festian takaovi)
- 3703	Hermiankatu 3 (Hermian talojen välissä)

3701:n ja 3715:n välissä on noin 200 m, muuten välit lienevät sellainen 100 metriä. Kaipa ne tilaajaportaassa näkevät, onko etenkään 3701:lle juurikaan käyttöä  :Biggrin:  3715 ja 3703 ovat varsin hyvin käytettyjä, niistä en lähtisi tinkimään.

Hermiankadun päästä TTY:lle onkin jo järkevä etäisyys, mutta siinä välissä onkin sitten etenkin ruuhka-aikoina tukkiutuva liittymä ja liikennevalot. Niinno, tämä ketju olikin "Pysäkkien välinen etäisyys", ei "Joukkoliikenteen nopeuttamistoimenpiteet Tampereella".  :Wink:

----------


## Jufo

Lyhyt pysäkkiväli on mielestäni perusteltu, jos pysäkit sijaitsevat strategisesti järkevissä kohdissa esim. oppilaitosen tai suurten työpaikkojen edustalla. Kyseeseen tulee myös tilanne, jossa linja sivuaa laajahkoa asuinaluetta ja 400m keskimääräinen kävelymatka kohteeseen voi ylittyä.

----------


## Razer

Onhan siinä Hermian päätteen tienoilla myös 20:llä pysäkkejä peräjälkeen:

3727 Kauhakorvenkatu 5 / 3937 Kauhakorvenkatu 2
3705 Kauhakorvenkatu / 3706 Kauhakorvenkatu
3701 Hermiankatu / 3714 Hermiankatu 22

Tämähän johtuu siitä, että Hervannantien ja Kauhakorvenkadun liittymän läheisyydessä työssäkäyville on tarjolla yhteys linjalle 13 Hermiankadun pysäkiltä ja linjalle 6 Hervannantieltä kävelyetäisyyden minimoimiseksi. Linjalla 20 on sitten vielä lisäksi oma pysäkkinsä Kiitolinjan työntekijöille. 

Linjalla 20 on myös Annalassa mielenkiintoinen pysäkkipari 4082 Pitkäniitynkatu, 4084 Levonmäki. Pilkkua viilatessa jälkimmäistä voisi perustellusti siirtääkin sen sata metriä pidemmälle Ruskoon päin, kun edeltävän pysäkin kanssa palvelevat nyt samaa risteysaluetta.

Insinöörinkadun eteläpäässä olisi myös linjalla 39 pientä rukkaamisen varaa pysäkkien sijainneissa.

3524 Ahvenisjärvi / 3525 Ahvenisjärvi
3610 Insinöörinkatu 60 / 3611 Insinöörinkatu 41
3612 Insinöörinkatu 82 / 3613 Insinöörinkatu 55
3605 Arkkitehdinkatu 4 / 3606 Arkkitehdinkatu 3

Pohjoinen pysäkkipari 3610/3611 on nyt ihan Mikontalon juuressa ja taasen 3605/3606 Arkkitehdinkadun liittymän vieressä. Nähdäkseni nämä pysäkkiparit saisivat olla hivenen lähempänä toisiaan niin, että mainittujen neljän parin välille muodostuisi tasaiset välimatkat.

Ja Kotkansiiven nykyisessä pysäkkijärjestelyssä linjoilla 30 ja 39 ei ole järjen häivääkään kaupungista päin: 3608 Sonninottanlahti, 3602	Arkkitehdinkatu 17. Tilanne huutaakin Arkkitehdinkadun linjan 39 kääntämistä Vuorekseen; Kotkansiiven asuinalueen kohdalla on jo Lempäälän linjan pysäkki valmiina odottamassa.

Tässä nyt toistaiseksi vain muutama maininta...

----------


## Jysky

Onko kellään tietoa onko Hervannan valtaväylälle kaavailtu uutta pysäkkia Muotialan alueen myötä? Vihiojan siltojen cittarin päässä voisi olla oiva paikka. Joskin se vaatisi jonkin verran kävelytien rakentamista. Mutta tuskinhan tuollainen onnistuu. Sehän olisi kuitenkin pieni myönnytys joukkoliikenteen tuomiselle automarkettien läheisyyteen.

----------


## ultrix

Täällä pitäisi olla riittävästi informaatiota (jostain syystä havainnepiirros ja kaavakartta eivät toimi kunnolla Macillani). Joka tapauksessa Hervannan valtaväylän yli aiotaan rakentaa kevyen liikenteen silta Muotialasta Turtolan Citymarkettiin, jonka yhteyteen rakennetaan myös bussiliikenteen pysäkit ja varaudutaan pikaraitiotien pysäkkien rakentamiseen.

----------


## Jysky

"Joukkoliikenteen pysäkit siirretään Hervannan valtaväylällä Kevyen liikenteen sillan tuntumaan. Sillan rakentamisessa varaudutaan pikaraideliikenteen pysäkin rakentamiseen."

Ilmeisesti pysäkkejä ei ole tulossa lisää.

----------


## ultrix

Loppujen lopuksi se on Kaupunkiympäristön kehittämisen toimijoista, ensisijaisesti Yhdyskuntalautakunnasta ja Joukkoliikennetoimistosta kiinni, hylätäänkö Nekalantien ja Hervannan valtaväylän eritasoristeyksen kohdalla olevat pysäkit. Vaihtoterminaali-hankkeen mukaan vaihtoyhteyttä Hervannan bussien ja 15:n ja 21:n välillä ei oltaisi poistamassa.

----------


## Jykke

> Vaihtoterminaali-hankkeen mukaan vaihtoyhteyttä Hervannan bussien ja 15:n ja 21:n välillä ei oltaisi poistamassa.


Löytyisikö tästä vaihtoterminaali-hankkeesta lisätietoja?

----------


## zsdf89

On niitä pysäkkejä liian lähellä esimerkiksi Akkulan ja Kivikirkon pysäkit ovat liian lähellä toisiaan.

----------

